# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شرح كيفية فك رمز الحماية لاجهزة bb5 على التورنادو.

## bodr41

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] **     *ارتايت اخواني الكرام ان اشرح طريقة فك رمز  الحماية لاجهزة  BB5 على التورنادو للاخوة المبتدئين ودلك حتى يتم استعابها جيدا.اول شيء عمل Disconnect .ثانيا اضغط على فئة BB5 واختر موديل الهاتف من Product ثم اختر  وضعية Local .ومن تم اضغط على Info لاعطائك معلومات عن الجهاز.وبمجرد  الانتهاء من هده العملية  اضغط مباشرة على PM Edit لتظهر لك واجهة اخرى اضغط  فيها على Read PM لقراءة PM ليمنحك اخيرا رمز الحماية المتكون من خمسة  ارقام.*     ملاحظة هامة : بعض الموديلات كجهاز 6300 و6120c لا تنفع قراءة PM لفك رمز الحماية. ولف رمز الحماية لهده الاجهزة يكفي فقط التفليش بملف cnt شرط ان يكون نفس اصدار ملف Mcu   اسال الله التوفيق. 
BODR41

----------


## badisat10

الرجاء طريقة تفليش w205  على التورنادو

----------


## تامرعزب

تسلم ايددددددددددددددددددددك

----------


## bediELT

مشكور اخي جربت على 
نوكيا 6233   الحل تمام التمام

----------

